# Buckeye lake open bass tournament



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Team Bass Xtreme will be hosting it's annual open bass tournament at Buckeye lake on 4/11/20. For complete details or to enter online please visit us at http://www.teambassxtreme.com/Open-Events2011.html


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Tournament has been cancelled. Refunds will be sent


----------

